# The Harvest - Halloween Party 2012



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys... I've finally got around to posting some photos of my party entitled "Sleepy Hollow - The Harvest" for the 2012 season. I worked super hard on this party, with large props to fill the large venue. The party was held on October 13th 2012 in an old barn on the Ohio River and lasted from 7pm until 2am. I had a DJ and photobooth at the party. The large props included a cemetery gate that guests walked through to enter the party, a 24x24 ft. dance floor, 2 pumpkin rot inspired sentinels, and over 200 cornstalks grouped into fodder that lined the way into the liquor / beer room. The pictures are pretty good representation of how the party looked. During the party many candles were lit along with LED spot lights illuminating the important scenes. Over 20 large pumpkins were carved by my friends and me for the party atmosphere. I had over 200 guests at the party!!!! The guests went over and beyond with the costume requirement. It was a major success!!! It's going to be hard to top this next year.... Please comment!!! 

Btw, I'm the male ringmaster with the whip!!! 


untitled-27-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-28-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-88-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-85-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-79-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-69-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-66-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-53-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-52-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-43-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Halloween2012-108-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-125-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-113-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr
Halloween2012-154-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-152-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-153-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-135-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-217-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-190-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Halloween2012-196-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-187-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-169-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-76-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Halloween2012-67-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Great photos!! All your props and lighting look awesome! Great job on your pumpkin rots!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I especially love the coffin tables with a simple skull and candle in a jar....looks like it was a great time,great atmosphere, and great costumes too!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Top notch. Love the whole thing.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Amazing!!!!! U did a fabulous job!!!! My favorite...of course the sentinels and the fodder, but I especially love the cobweb/cloth....so simple and so creepy


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

What a great set up! Now THAT creates atmosphere.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While small spaces can be a challenge to decorate, really large spaces I think can be more of a challenge. You did a phenomenal job with the barn. Any more photos of the barn? Love how you draped the creepy cloth from the ceiling (must have been a pretty penny spent on cloth!...how many yards?). Your scene props and decorations looked great. So cool that your guests really got into the spirit of the evening with their costumes. What do you feel was your biggest challenge in planning such a large event?


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While small spaces can be a challenge to decorate, really large spaces I think can be more of a challenge. You did a phenomenal job with the barn. Any more photos of the barn? Love how you draped the creepy cloth from the ceiling (must have been a pretty penny spent on cloth!...how many yards?). Your scene props and decorations looked great. So cool that your guests really got into the spirit of the evening with their costumes. What do you feel was your biggest challenge in planning such a large event?


Thanks Ghost of Spookie! I do agree, large spaces are hard to work with... It's hard to build props that are substantial enough to fill the room while also thinking about storage for these enourmous props. The cloth is simple cheese cloth that I washed in Tide to make it glow under black light. I bought 100 yards of the stuff and placed in only above the dance floor for a more concentrated decor punch rather than here and there. I'm so thankful my friends take this party so seriously every year. The costumes just keep getting better and better. I feel the biggest challenge was creating homemade props that look professional, but unlike anything in the stores. Also, the dance floor was hard to build, it's 24x24 and has an entire 2x4 framework under it. I took 3 whole days out of my decor week to construct... But now I'll have it for years to come, and not spend $700 plus of a rental every year.


----------



## bchawk (Sep 3, 2012)

Great job on your party and decorations. By the smiles on everyone's faces your party was a great success. I also have a party similar to yours but I have two parties one week apart. We have one party for my grand daughter and all the neighbor hood kids and then we have one for adults only.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Your set up looks totally pro, Gorgeous!
BTW, I can't get over how good your guests look - they are all in complete costume, you have some cool friends!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow! The set-up is fantastic!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Really awesome job


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Now THAT"S a party!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome!!! wish I was there, haha


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I love it, wish I was on that guest list!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Excellent job! I love your use of color and light in those decorations. It looks amazing and I'm jealous of all of your friends.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Love it. Great job...SH theme is the best, and you did it proud!


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! This year won't disappoint! Going with a 1980s slasher film theme, and the invite and props are already underway!!! Here are a few of my hand painted banners for the party and my invite thus far! Lots of work to be done!!!!


----------

